# Dice Suspension Components



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Dice Suspension Components is a new company I started with the help of another friend. We decided to start off with a full line of hydraulic products. We will later be expanding and plan to carry all things suspension related... air bags, coil overs, spindles, CNC cut brackets, 4 link kits, ect.
For now though we are finally releasing the hydraulic line. We have been prototyping some stuff for a while to make sure my ideas do, in fact, work as well as I hoped. 
All our machined parts are done locally in AZ. They feature some visual changes such as counter sunk hardware for a cleaner look and wider manifolds to allow for parallel accumulator mounting. They also feature a change in the fittings. We decided to do away with 90% of the NPT fittings. All of our machined parts have boss o-ring fittings. If you are familiar with hydraulics, boss o-rings are the style fittings used on dump stems and accumulators (obviously different sizes). 
Speaking of accumulators, we use an accumulator that will be easy for customers to adjust the pressure on themselves. They have a common size schrader valve (same as your car tire) that is concealed under a metal, o-ring sealed cap. Any shop who has a nitrogen tank and regulator can adjust the pressure in them.
Our cylinders are different from all others as well. Some of the features of our cylinders are... The outer cylinder is 1-5/8" DOM and threaded to accept jam nuts or a threaded mounting bushing. The inner ram is 17-4 stainless steel and will never rust. The seal carrier is brass, domed at the top, carries two o-rings, one polypak, and 3 rubber wipers. The bushing at the bottom of the cylinder is brass and carries an additional o-ring to seal against the ram and keep the cylinder from leaking any oil that passes by the seals at the top of the ram. 
We assemble all the pumps, dumps, and cylinders ourselves after they are machined. We install the industry standard chrome street motor on all our pumps. The pumps come with Rockford #9 gears; however, we offer an upgrade to a Marzocchi #7 or #9 gear. The dumps come standard with Delta coils and stems. All the seals we install on the pumps and cylinders are genuine Parker seals.
We are also an authorized dealer for Kinetik power cells and stock the HC1400, HC1800 and HC2000 batteries.
The website will be launched very soon and will have a full shopping cart for easy purchasing. Feel free to email, call us, follow us on FaceBook, or post up on here for anything.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are a couple pics of our products... more on Facebook!
Black anodized blocks and ball bearing motor caps on a whammy pump








Standard finish pump


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

tre5peter said:


> Dice Suspension Components is a new company I started with the help of another friend. We decided to start off with a full line of hydraulic products. We will later be expanding and plan to carry all things suspension related... air bags, coil overs, spindles, CNC cut brackets, 4 link kits, ect.
> For now though we are finally releasing the hydraulic line. We have been prototyping some stuff for a while to make sure my ideas do, in fact, work as well as I hoped.
> All our machined parts are done locally in AZ. They feature some visual changes such as counter sunk hardware for a cleaner look and wider manifolds to allow for parallel accumulator mounting. They also feature a change in the fittings. We decided to do away with 90% of the NPT fittings. All of our machined parts have boss o-ring fittings. If you are familiar with hydraulics, boss o-rings are the style fittings used on dump stems and accumulators (obviously different sizes).
> Speaking of accumulators, we use an accumulator that will be easy for customers to adjust the pressure on themselves. They have a common size schrader valve (same as your car tire) that is concealed under a metal, o-ring sealed cap. Any shop who has a nitrogen tank and regulator can adjust the pressure in them.
> ...


nice about damn time you break out your own line lol can't wait to see the product


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sounds cool


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There are more pics of the product on the facebook page for now. The website will be up in a few weeks though. There is a link to the facebook page in my signature.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's an example of the o-ring fittings...
















And our accumulators with the standard size schrader valve...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck with your line. It's nice to see a different take on things.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good bro


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

I like the looks of these and especially the use of boss ports. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

tre5peter said:


> Here are a couple pics of our products... more on Facebook!
> Black anodized blocks and ball bearing motor caps on a whammy pump
> 
> 
> ...


rollerz only gonna love this


----------



## Purple Hawk (Mar 24, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

.TODD said:


> rollerz only gonna love this


:yes:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. If I can clear my schedule, I will be doing the first install with the new parts next week.


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats the price rangr on a setup


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

There is a complete price list on the facebook page. The website should be up shortly.


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you gonna offer any high power pumps such as pistons pumps


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Texaswayz said:


> Are you gonna offer any high power pumps such as pistons pumps


We have no plans to offer a piston pump. Our product line is aimed at the low voltage guys... more of what everyone calls "euros" even though 90% of them are not European vehicles. If you check out some of my other threads on here you will see the types of vehicles I normally work on. We are in a different market than the "lowrider" types of setups. Everything we have is 3/8" size...#6 o-ring fittings, #6 JIC hoses, ect.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

smiley602 said:


> nice about damn time you break out your own line lol can't wait to see the product


X2 Congrats and Good Luck bro !


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## jones2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

The website will be launched very soon and will have a full shopping cart for easy purchasing. Feel free to email, call us, follow us on FaceBook, or post up on here for anything.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

huh^^^^???? You just quoted one of my earlier posts.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's some pics of the cylinders...
Assembled.








Jam nuts.








Machined inner cylinder wall.








Piston. It has two rubber o-rings and one polypak seal, as well as rubber wipers. Also notice the concave machined into the top.








Lower brass bushing. It contains another rubber o-ring that rides against the ram to seal in any oil that seeps past the piston.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Our accumulators...








Made in Germany. They are the exact same size and shape as the Parker's but with a higher psi rating and the schrader valve charging capability.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

tre5peter said:


> Our accumulators...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much are the accumulators?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

$110 a piece.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice design on those accumulators. Can they be charged with air as well as nitrogen? I like the cylinder design too. Any pictures of them in use?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Nitrogen is air, lol. But if you mean just regular ol' shop compressor air, then the answer is no... for two reasons. First, a shop compressor can't build enough pressure to charge them. The standard charge for these is 450 psi. A shop compressor is usually regulated around 125-150 psi. The second reason is, nitrogen doesn't compress like other gasses. That's why a lot of tire shops now offer nitrogen tire inflation. It gives you a more consistent pressure.

As far as the cylinders go, I am doing an install next week, so I will be sure to post up some pics.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ahhh of course, i wasn't even thinking of my compressor not being able to make that kind of pressure to be able to play around with the pressure myself. Can't wait to see the pics and new stuff you guys have coming out.:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

tre5peter said:


>


Clean compact little units.. Looks good homies


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Coming from you guys, that is a huge compliment! Thank you!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

tre5peter said:


> Coming from you guys, that is a huge compliment! Thank you!!!


Good luck with your ventures. You guys get down and do some killer work. And new ideas for product is awesome. Keep it up


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I figure I'll post my hydraulic installs in this thread. So here is the first one I have done. It's a Dodge Charger.
Some pics of the cylinders installed...
Front with the bolt on kit we offer for the Charger/ Magnum/ 300
























Rear
















Trunk setup


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

I could not find the price list on the Dice fb page or yours. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to just buy new cylinders and use the pumps and dumps that I have or take the extra time to come up with the scratch for new pumps and dumps as well.

And a photoshop of the desired final result for shits and giggles:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.329135610472864.83557.312544702131955&type=3


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

tre5peter said:


> We have no plans to offer a piston pump. Our product line is aimed at the low voltage guys... more of what everyone calls "euros" even though 90% of them are not European vehicles. If you check out some of my other threads on here you will see the types of vehicles I normally work on. We are in a different market than the "lowrider" types of setups. Everything we have is 3/8" size...#6 o-ring fittings, #6 JIC hoses, ect.


I got a true "euro" a 84 Jaguar XJ6 hoping to lift it soon, have you ever dealt with the suspension of those cars???


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the machined cylinders. Good luck in your venture!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

implala66 said:


> I got a true "euro" a 84 Jaguar XJ6 hoping to lift it soon, have you ever dealt with the suspension of those cars???


Never actually did one. Is it the rear suspension with the dual coilover shocks on each side and the inboard brakes?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

tre5peter said:


> Never actually did one. Is it the rear suspension with the dual coilover shocks on each side and the inboard brakes?


yes it is, how would you mount the cylinders in the rear, also a thing to remember it has a cage that helps the suspencion geometry?


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

here is a pic............


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The lower mount would be a simple heim joint. The top mount is a different story. I would recommend running accumulators and no springs. If you did this you could drill out the top of that "cage" right above where the upper shock bolt is and run the cylinder through there. If the metal is thin up there you could always weld on a doughnut to spread the load out some. The front should be just like most lowrider type front ends. It has an upper and lower control arm with the shock in the middle of the coil spring. Just drill out the top of the coil bucket and run the cylinder through there with a heim or powerball on the bottom.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

tre5peter said:


> The lower mount would be a simple heim joint. The top mount is a different story. I would recommend running accumulators and no springs. If you did this you could drill out the top of that "cage" right above where the upper shock bolt is and run the cylinder through there. If the metal is thin up there you could always weld on a doughnut to spread the load out some. The front should be just like most lowrider type front ends. It has an upper and lower control arm with the shock in the middle of the coil spring. Just drill out the top of the coil bucket and run the cylinder through there with a heim or powerball on the bottom.


thanks Peter for all the info, the front is just a bit different, the shock is not in the middle of the spring............


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

If that's the front suspension, and you want to run accumulators, you could run the cylinder where the shock is. Just use a heim joint at the bottom and drill out the top of the shock mount for the cylinder to pass through. You may need to strengthen the mount, but that's how I would do it.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

tre5peter said:


> If that's the front suspension, and you want to run accumulators, you could run the cylinder where the shock is. Just use a heim joint at the bottom and drill out the top of the shock mount for the cylinder to pass through. You may need to strengthen the mount, but that's how I would do it.


cool what size of cylinders do you recommend to use (front and back)???????


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

you should measure the suspension travel. To long a cylinder and you bust the balljoints. I can ask if you want, i kno a guy with a juiced one.
Also, althou Peter's suggestions are good, runnin shocks is always good too, so my humble suggestion would be to do slightly more work and mount the rams on the coil location. Its up to you then if you wanna keep the coil or if you ditch it in favour of accus.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> you should measure the suspension travel. To long a cylinder and you bust the balljoints. I can ask if you want, i kno a guy with a juiced one.
> Also, althou Peter's suggestions are good, runnin shocks is always good too, so my humble suggestion would be to do slightly more work and mount the rams on the coil location. Its up to you then if you wanna keep the coil or if you ditch it in favour of accus.


yes can you plase ask him, thanks for the suggestions at this time nothing is set in stone so the more options I have the better..........:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

im on the phone rite now.
Ill send you a pm tomo with his email as well, said hed be glad to help.
Sorry 4 the highjack 35.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Install on a 98 RL
Front bolt in upper mount








Bolt in wishbone cup lower mount








Rear bolt in upper mount








Rear lower heim joint








1 pump, 6 dump, 2 Kinetik setup with upgraded Marzocchi pump head... all in the spare tire well








Covered by the stock carpet








dropped








lifted


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

wats up wit dice ?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

white link 93 said:


> wats up wit dice ?


what do you mean?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We are currently working on a couple new products. One of which will be a cylinder will optional fitting and mounting options. It will be perfect for custom truck applications. Also working on side ported return blocks. I'm doing another install right now, but the owner doesn't want to have pictures out there till he arrives in Vegas net weekend for the Severed Ties Last Call Show. It will definitely be a cool car though!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

so what bout the block and backing plates with the dice on them got any?

? for sale?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes. We are a hydraulic company that sells most everything hydraulic related.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another install I did...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

An install a customer in Michigan did...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

dropped late model passats are the biz.
Is the RL like a honda legend? They look pretty ace too


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks solid!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

seems if the fluid could be kept aerated and then the bushings (or coils) at each arm had tension in the opposite direction of the other side, you would then have built in accumulators and shock dampening.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

could you elaborate on that a little?
Cant picture the bushing part and im not sure if i picture the rest correctly.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

You're talking about basically having an emulsion shock? I'm not sure why you would want a bushing in constant tension or how a bushing is like a coil? The accumulators work great, so I'm also not sure why you would want to complicate it. I've tried to simplify them by finding accumulators that are easily adjustable and don't have to be sent back to me for recharging. Most industrial type shops and off road shops will be able to charge them... even places that do nitrogen tire fills can possibly change the charge for you (if their regulator goes high enough). I can appreciate the out of the box thinking though!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

gotta agree fully, but i thought it was an intresting piece for conversarion. Maybe he should draw a diagram/tech sheet n start a thread.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

were posts 62-64 referring to my post 61?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's a charger I did...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

And just finished up a Buick La Cross last week...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

See ya made it back safe, good seeing you today:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

That Buick is nice. Never seen them before, it looks sorta like a mix between a bimmer, a benz and lexus. Looks mighty good dropped.
Im gettin a hard on on modern luxo barges since lookin at the cars you pull out...
Those McPh. brackets look real nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That ride looks good. I thought it was a camry/lexus


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Good seeing you BMH guys on Monday as well.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another customer install. He's up in Canada. It's a 1 pump 6 dump setup, and I am waiting on more pics of the actual setup. He also said a set of staggered 19's are in the works.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

tre5peter said:


> Another customer install. He's up in Canada. It's a 1 pump 6 dump setup, and I am waiting on more pics of the actual setup. He also said a set of staggered 19's are in the works.


Looking good!!!.... what city in BC is the benz from?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

North VC


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

Sick...thats where I live hopefully I will see it around!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

top notch work looks really good


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Working on some more products...
Dual return side ports with a centered pressure port on the top (all boss o-ring ports as usual)








No more exposed hardware, we took the counter bore one step further and tapped the tank end cap without going through to the face. 








We also do custom tank caps, this one was cut out and counter bored for a Perfect Poise club member








Here's a view of an assembled pump with the hidden hardware








And Yes, we will anodize in more than just black... at an additional charge of course


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Our blocks also do a pretty good job of concealing the hardware...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another installed setup, custom anodized per customer's request...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another new product from Dice Suspension Components


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

4 side port return pumps, black anodized with hidden hardware, 3000 psi gauges and 4 Kinetiks!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

the clear tank pumps are bad ass.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

New "snake eyes" cylinders! These are designed to be mounted up just like a shock, and only to be used with accumulators. They come as pictured with 1/2" uniball caps welded to the cylinder, side ported, 1/2" heim joint on the bottom (with jam nut), and spacers for ease of mounting. Available in 6", 8" and 10" travel.
click the link for purchasing...
http://dicesuspensioncomponents.com...=164#!/~/product/category=2507837&id=15318910


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)

Can you make a telescopic 6" cylinder with the snake eye mounting


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I will not be making those at all.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, if you and BMH got together, just toss Pro Hopper.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

tre5peter said:


> We have no plans to offer a piston pump. Our product line is aimed at the low voltage guys... more of what everyone calls "euros" even though 90% of them are not European vehicles. If you check out some of my other threads on here you will see the types of vehicles I normally work on. We are in a different market than the "lowrider" types of setups. Everything we have is 3/8" size...#6 o-ring fittings, #6 JIC hoses, ect.


Mind if I ask are you using the standard gears/motors that everyone else sell, or do you have something special?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Our pumps come standard with Rockford #9 gears. We offer Marzocchi #7 and #9 gears as well.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another double whammy going in.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Our new "side bet" pump all plumbed up.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice, and as you shown it gives the possibility to get crafty with plumbing.
:thumbsup:


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Damn bro u got some Sweet looking Products! That clear tank is the shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks! We will continue to expand our product line, and I will continue to share what we come up with on LIL!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Another car I did last week. It's a 2 pump (whammy) with twin 3 dump manifolds, 4 accumulators, and two Kinetik 1800's. He picked it up Sunday and drove it home from my place in Phoenix, AZ to Albuquerque, MN. He said it rode great!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome work as always bro !!!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

tre5peter said:


> Another new product from Dice Suspension Components


So Whats the Price on this?? You do club dicounts??


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We sell the clear tank and backing plate (with o-rings for both the new backing plate and your existing block) for $130, or as un upgrade to our standard pump for $120.


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1 (Dec 31, 2010)

tre5peter said:


> We sell the clear tank and backing plate (with o-rings for both the new backing plate and your existing block) for $130, or as un upgrade to our standard pump for $120.


each or as a pair?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

One clear tank, one backing plate, and two o-rings.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

tre5peter said:


> We sell the clear tank and backing plate (with o-rings for both the new backing plate and your existing block) for $130, or as un upgrade to our standard pump for $120.


those are cool


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. We also have clear whammy tanks available now. I'll get a pic next week.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

Nice work...and nice products (I like those cylinders)


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I just realized I never posted a pic of the clear tank whammy pump.









They're available on our website... dicesuspensioncomponents.com


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I like the blacked out blocks. Can you do other or custom colors?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

We sure can. We stock the black, so it's cheaper than doing other colors since we do so much at one time. However, we can offer other colors when a complete setup is purchased.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Two of our "side bet" pumps plumbed and hardlined ready to be shipped out to one of our customers in Michigan.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Got my delta stems the day after i ordered! Thx!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

A couple new pics...
My Audi I completed about a month ago
























A Camry I'm hoping to finish up today


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a '95 Mercedes E320 Sportline convertible (1 of 80 produced), and some fuckin' retard hit it while it was parked. It now has a salvaged title, so I don't care too much about keeping it at an all O.G. collector-status anymore. I'm still in the process of the collision/bodywork, but might either murder it out in black, or do it a candy-blue. Regardless, I'm thinkin' of either juicing it, or bagging it too. I've also decided that before I paint it, I'd like to go to suspension before painting it. What do you recommend, and what's the price? PM me, thanks.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Price for a setup and installation runs $3000-$4500 depending on which setup and options you go with. If you're just looking for product info check out www.dicesuspensioncomponents.com


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

clean bro any new products any pics of bombs with your product


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Not much new on the hydraulic line, other than we should have some cool logo'd tank caps next week. However, we did just start carrying air suspension components as well. Our website has started to be updated with some of the products we carry for air setups. 
I have not done any bombs, but I'd like to!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Price 2 pump set up


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

click the links in my signature for the website. It has all the pricing on it.


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

Any videos of these in action.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's one of Brian Hill using his 4 pump setup with the iLevel controller on his iPhone.
http://youtu.be/2_5LTW-TBEU


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

The iPhone things cool but how do they do with hopping.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't build hoppers, or the equipment to hop. All the parts we have are designed for low voltage (48 and less, usually 36 or 24), great daily drivable reliability, and a smooth ride. There are already other great companies out there if you're looking to hop, and the iLevel setup is not quick enough (response time) to use for hopping. The nicest thing about it is it works off of mechanical height sensors, so when you're driving you will know exactly what height you're cruising.


----------



## Dube1870 (May 18, 2010)

That's cool was just wondering cause I like the looks of the pump setups. Good luck with your bizz homie.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice Work, nice website, nice Products, nice customer service!!!! Keep it up man!  I hope to see a raffle somtime soon


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Peter is good people straight up and honest.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I may need a clear tank. How much each would be bro. But need the port on top side.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Clear single tank or whammy tank? Our whammy's have the fill port on the top, but on the single tanks we make a special o-ring sealed end cap and the fill port is actually in the cap. All the pricing is on the website.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats the purpose of the 3 dump block...I thought you only needed one dump per cylinder


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

The three dump manifold allows you to lift and dump individual corners. It gives you all the moves of a 4 pump setup, while only using two pumps.


----------

